# Air Ride Gooseneck Hitch



## weatherman (Dec 5, 2008)

http://www.c7airridehitch.com/

At a hefty price tag of $1,300, gimmick or an investment.


----------



## askinner (Nov 15, 2010)

Looks like a fantastic idea, I think that'd take a lot of the kick out of the rear end.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Man I don't know, depending on how much movement you get, wonder how long those sliders last?

It's cute, I'll give it that.


----------



## kyfred (Dec 23, 2009)

I think you would have a better ride with a air ride suspension on your truck and keep a solid no slop connection between the truck and trailer. At least solid ball and hitch connection there is not much chance of something coming apart and loosing the trailer and truck.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Some people really seem to like them, there is another style that rocks front to back a bit, that is what I'd like.


----------



## RedNeckRacin (Sep 2, 2011)

I think its more for campers/RV'ers? I have air ride in my pulling truck and I can't even tell the trailer is behind me. I have to keep looking in the mirrors to check for it. then again its only a 14.5k gn behind a 01 international with a 17k rear end! lol


----------



## rajela (Feb 15, 2014)

I don't see much use for it. Looks like all it's just an air bag under the hitch. I can get a set of air bags for the truck a lot cheaper. Now something like the Moryde hitch on the 5th wheel campers will make a lot of difference in pulling.

Looks like it would bounce like a basketball if you did not have a lot of weight on the hitch.

I recently upgraded to a new 5th RV and it has the Mor/ryde hitch which is very great improvement over the old solid hitch.

http://www.morryde.com/aftermarket/rubber-pin-box/rubber-pin-box-53.html

It also has the Mor/ryde suspension so not sure which one makes the big difference but the new trailer sure pulls better then the old.


----------



## KFhunter (Apr 18, 2014)

Air ride on the truck springs isn't going to do anything for the bounce or jarring effects of the trailer as it's applying all that to your trucks frame then directly to your...lower backside. Your vehicles suspension has nothing to do with it other than softening the ride on the truck, the trailer will still do it's thing.

I think it's a fantastic idea also, I'll take the B&W drop in please - on second thought the bounce and jarring isn't $1400 bucks worth. If I were a hotshot hauler I'd do it probably, but then I'd rather just have air ride trailer.


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

I looked at something similar years ago (it might have been the same one) for my 7-horse trailer. However, we only haul it on paved roads/highway and, for the life of me, I couldn't figure out what it's value was. I still don't........


----------

